# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Cameria gjate rruges se pavaresise

## Albo

INTERVISTA/ Flet Akademik Vasil Tole: Mihal Grameno i vlerësonte shumë këngët patriotike çame

*Ja vendi që zënë këngët polifonike çame për Pavarësinë*

Albert ZHOLI

Këto ditë Instituti i Studimeve për Çamërinë, në kuadrin e 100-vjetorit të shpalljes së Pavarësisë organizoi Konferencën Shkencore Çamëria gjatë rrugës së pavarësisë. Në këtë konferencw merrnin pjesë, studiues, diplomatë, historianë, akademikë, të cilët mbajtën tema mjaft interesante për rolin e Çamërisë në shpalljen e Pavarësisë.

Çfarë vendi zënë Këngët iso-polifonike çame të Pavarësisë?

Këngët popullore patriotike tw Çamërisë zënë një vend të rëndësishëm në trashëgiminë shpirtërore të popullit shqiptar, duke i shndërruar ato më së pakti në një lloj autobiografie të shkruar në vargje dhe në tinguj. Në popull ato i gjejmë të përcaktuara edhe si këngë trimash, këngë burrërishte, kapedanësh dhe kaçakësh. Siç është vënë rëndom në dukje[1],  krijime të tilla janë rezultat i një frymëzimi popullor që rri përherë zgjuar, që e ka bërë zakon ti përgjigjet çastit flakë për flakë, pasi populli është një vëzhgues e kritik i thellë. Ndër të parët shkrimtari Ismail Kadare ka konstatuar se:  në këngët popullore të Çamërisë, vizatohet e plotë fuqia kolektive e një  popullsie heroike, të talentuar, jashtëzakonisht vitale, të zgjuar, aktive dhe plot kolorit. Në to jepet jeta e tyre e përditshme dhe ditët e tyre të jashtëzakonshme, gëzimet dhe hidhërimet e tyre, luftërat, vuajtjet dhe së fundi tragjedinë e tyre të dhimbshme. Pikërisht, pjesë e kësaj fuqie kolektive të një populli heroik është edhe përjetimi në trashëgiminë  e tyre shpirtërore i luftërave dhe i përpjekjeve për liri, e posaçërisht për pavarësinë e Shqipërisë. Si të tilla ato nuk e riprodhojnë realitetin historik me gjuhën e thatë të dokumenteve por e pasqyrojnë atë shpirtërisht dhe artistikisht.

Po në këndvështrimin etnomuzikologjik, iso-polifonia çfarë pozicioni zë?

Siç dihet, në këndvështrimin etnomuzikologjik, iso-polifonia çame është një nga format më interesante të iso-polifonisë vokale toske. Ashtu si ajo, gjendet e kultivuar edhe si muzikë thjesht vokale por edhe si muzikë me saze, pra muzikë popullore qytetare. Pra, kur flasim për një repertor këngësh kushtuar pavarësisë, kemi rastin të flasim si për këngë iso-polifonike me iso dhe për muzikë qytetare me saze, çka shpjegon popullarizimin e kësaj muzike në Çamëri dhe me gjerë. Për shkak të rrethanave historike dhe gjenocidit ndaj popullsisë çame, nuk ka qenë e mundur që trashëgimia muzikore iso-polifonike e Çamërisë së pari të mblidhej në vendin e origjinës dhe së dyti kjo traditë të mblidhej edhe në kontekstin e saj muzikor, pra të regjistrohej edhe si muzikë edhe si tekst. Gjithsesi, me mbledhjet që i janë bërë kësaj trashëgime pas vitit 1945, si nga studiuesit vendas dhe ata të huaj (ku ndër ta përmend folkloristin e shquar Fatos Merro Rrapaj, Prof. Ramadan Sokolin si dhe çiftin e etnomuzikologëve gjermanë Shtokman), është bërë e mundur që sot të kemi një pamje shumë më të qartë të kësaj trashëgimie.

Sa origjinale është muzika popullore e Çamërisë?

Pavarësisht mbledhjeve të vonuara të saj, krijimtaria muzikore popullore e Çamërisë ishte dhe mbetet sa origjinale e krahinore, e po aq pjesë e trungut të repertorit muzikor tradicional shqiptar. Ndër dëshmitë e para të shkruara në lidhje me popullaritetin e këngëve iso-polifonike çame të Pavarësisë, flet Mihal Grameno. Patrioti dhe shkrimtari Mihal Grameno, në librin e tij Kryengritja shqiptare, kreu IX, Proklamimi i lirisë, përshkruan përjetimin e thellë emocional që i shkaktoi interpretimi i një kënge popullore patriotike çame në vitin 1909:  kënduam për mëmëdhenë, për mëmëdhenë, e të tjera këngë trimore, kur Çerçizi (bëhet fjalë për Ccerçiz Topullin-shënimi ynë), ngrihet edhe na mbledh të gjithë në valle duke kënduar këtë këngë:  

Shqipëri, moj Shqipëri, Shqipëri pesë Vilajete/ Pse su përpoqe për vete, po për shumë ti milete! etj. 

U mallëngjyesh kaq tepër nga kjo këngë, e cila më pikëllojti në zemër, sa nuk durova dot, po u hoqa mënjanë edhe, pa dashur, zura të qanj si nonjë foshnje! Është gjithashtu e vërtetë se kjo valle e kënduar ka një përhapje në gjithë Shqipërinë e Jugut, por realisht intonacionet e melodisë së saj, e çojnë origjinën e krijimit thellë në Çamëri, aty ku ndihej akoma më e fortë drama e copëtimit të Shqipërisë. Ja se si paraqitet kjo këngë[2] në variantin çam:

Shqipëri, tre vilajete

Në mes të kraleve mbete,

Sikush të kërkon për vete

Ca rigata pa edepe,

I thonë sulltanit jepe!

Le ta dijë gjithë Evropa:

Nuk bëhemi copa-copa

Për serbër, grekër bullgarë,

Se na jemi shqipëtarë,

Barutin me dhëmbë e hamë!.etj

Kush është në qendër të këtyre këngëve polifonike çame?

Në qendër të këtyre këngëve iso-polifonike çame të Pavarësisë janë figurat e udhëheqësve popullorë, në jug e veri duke filluar nga Heroi Kombëtar Gjergj Kastrioti Skënderbeu, Selim dhe Ismail Qemali, trimat dhe patriotët çame si: Hasan Tahsini, Abedin Dino, Rexhep Demi, Maksut Veli, Vangjel Theodhoriu-shqipëtari, Abedin Madan Muharremi  (i njohur si dëshmori i parë i Pavarësisë, rënë në përpjekje me andartët grekë në fshatin Pleshavicë të Filatit më 20 nëntor 1912), Hasan Hania, Memo Haruni, Refat Mehmeti, Subi Llano, Isa Shano, Memo Bushi, Tahir Zeqo, Muharrem Rushiti, Osman Taka, Çelo Mezani etj., për të cilët kënga çame thotë: Jorgo, dhëndër i Rusisë/ ti snjeh djelmt e Çamërisë/ që për nder të Shqipërisë/  e marrin plumbin në sisë. Këngët çame i këndojnë edhe trimave të tjerë shqiptarë si: Zenel Gjonleka, Rrapo Hekali, etj.. Në thelb, këngë të tilla ushqehen nga dashuria për vendin, për gjuhën, traditat dhe çdo gjë tjetër të përbashkët. Për to, me kohë është konstatuar se në përmbajtjen e tyre zbulohen proceset e zhvillimit të kombit. Kjo këngë është një nga rastet kur krijimet krahinore priren ndaj horizontesh politike, që përputhen gjithmonë e më shumë me një vullnet të përbashkët kombëtar, duke bërë që historia e kombit të ngjizet nga historia e gjymtyrëve të tij[3]. Duke filluar nga vitet `30 të shekullit XIX, kur zë fill lëvizja e Rilindjes sonë kombëtare, të cilës i prijnë luftwrat e popullit kundër reformave të Tanzimatit, në kohën e Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit dhe deri te shpallja e pavarësisë, këngët tona popullore ndër to edhe ato të Çamërisë u bënë dëshmi e sakrificave të mëdha të popullit dhe të heronjve të tij.

Kush janë krijuesit e këtyre këngëve?

Të krijuara nga rapsodët popullorë çamë, nga përjetuesit dhe pjesëmarrësit e drejtpërdrejtë të ngjarjeve historike me qëllim që të përcjellin mesazhin e tyre, këto këngë vënë në dukje unitetin e popullit tonë, meqë në rrethana të tilla bëhej më e qartë vetëdija kombëtare dhe qëllimi i luftës së tij. Sigurisht që në jetëgjatësinë e këtyre këngëve ka luajtur rol edhe fakti që rapsodët[4] e konsideronin veten si ustallarët që para se ti vinin themelet këngës i latojnë e i latojnë gurët, i gdhendin mirë që muri të dalë i fortë.  
Me të drejtë, Prof. Ramadan Sokoli[5] ka konstatuar se krijimtaria popullore rrjedh, lëviz e nuk qëndron amull. Koha sjell vazhdimisht ndryshime në trajtën dhe në përmbajtjen e këngëve por sidoqoftë mbetet shtrati i vjetër. Nga përpunimi i tyre i pareshtur, nga elementet dhe nga shtresat e mëvonshme që rëndom ua mbulojnë shtratin e vjetër, disa këngë të lashta mund të duken si krijime të vona. Sipas Ernest Koliqit:  nji kangë popullore nuk len përnjiherë, por herë mbas here; venitet e bje, mandej e merr veten: zakonisht len përsëri në secilën gojë që e këndon. Kanga që mbërrinë kultim e përsosunisë, mbas gjumesh të randa e zgjimesh, pranohet që te bahet pjesë e pajës shprehëse kombtare, e kristalizueme në nji trajtë që në njëfare mënyre mbetet e pandryshueshme, sepse të gjithë, gati në mënyrë bestytnore, respektojnë fazën e fundit të shndërrimit. Po kush mundet me e dallue, mbas ndryshimesh të pafund që pësoi kanga, tue shkue gojë me gojë e lagje me lagje, tekstin fillestar me të cilin nisi fluturimin e gjatë? Para se me marrë vulën përfundimtare të artit popullor, të gjithë i dhanë diçka: dikush nji varg të plotë dikush nji emistik, dikush nji epitet, dikush nji folje ma kumbuese e dikush nji hoke shprehëse e cila e ndriçon prej fillimit e deri në fund. Shumë shpirtna derdhen në të të rrahmen e nji çasti hiri poetik. Por, prej mija kangësh që lejne pa pra, ndoshta vetëm nji ka privilegjin me mbetë gjallë e me gjetë vendin e përhershëm në mbledhtoren e hartimeve poetike popullore të deja me u ruejtë e me u lanë trashëgim brezave që ndjekun".  Ndër këto këngë që kanë mbetur ende gjallë si Kryevepra shpirtërore të Çamërisë janë edhe këngët iso-polifonike të Pavarësisë, aq aktuale edhe sot për mesazhin e tyre liridashës.

----------


## Albo

INTERVISTA/ Flet studiuesja dhe shkrimtarja Blerina Sadiku

*Ja tre masakrat e fundit ndaj Çamërisë*

Albert ZHOLI



Pas revolucionit grek të vitit 1821 në Greqi filloi një spastrim  etnik  filloi një reprazalje e egër ndaj çamëve në tokat e tyre në Greqi. Por jo vetëm çamëve por ndaj të gjithë etnive të tjera që nuk kishin kombësi greke. Në këtë valë genocidi u përfshinë më shumë shqiptarët e çamërisë, turqit e Thrakës, arumunët dhe hebrejtë.  Ky është një informracion shkencor që e paraqit në një libër nga studiuesja çame Blerina Sadiku, Çdo studjues në librin e saj do të gjejë një informacion shumë të pasur dhe të patrajtuar ndonjëherë.  Ajo që trajtohet më qartë dhe me nota shumë të sakta është Konferenca e Paqes në Paris.



Përse e keni titulluar “Lindja e Çështjes Çame” këtë libër?



Këtë libër e kam titulluar “Lindja e Çështjes Çame” pasi në të analizohen situatat historike të cilat ishin vendimtare në krijimin e kësaj çështjeje në një periudhë kohore prej vitit 1820 deri në vitin 1943. Një periudhë më shumë se një shekullore është e mjaftueshme për të parë mënyrën sesi u trajtua kjo popullsi nga shteti grek, por edhe nga ai shqiptar. Në këtë libër lihen jashtë vitet  tepër të tensionuara për Çamërinë, që përfunduan me genocidin e ushtruar ndaj popullsisë shqiptare të kësaj krahine. Kjo, megjithatë, nuk do të thotë që përpara vitit 1943 nuk ka patur tensione në këtë krahinë, përkundrazi konfliktet që nisën që prej vitit 1820 deri në vitin 1943 janë një pasqyrë e qartë për të kuptuar mohimin e të drejtave themelore të njeriut që popullsia shqiptare pësoi, ndonëse duhet të kishte ndodhur e kundërta pasi gëzimi i këtyre të drejtave ishte sanksionuar në të drejtën ndërkombëtare të kohës, por edhe në ligjet municipale të Greqisë.

Për këtë libër, dua të falenderoj Profesor Hajredin Isufin, historian i shquar, i cili më ka ndihmuar me sugjerimet tepër të vlefshme dhe dokumentacionin e pasur shqiptar dhe të huaj.



·        Kur ka lindur sipas jush kjo çështje?

Sipas mendimit tim, tërësia e faktorëve gjatë përiudhës së marrë në këtë studim mund të konsiderohet si lindja e Çështjes Çame, pasi gjatë kësaj periudhe u krijuan themelet e saj të cilat patën kulmin e tyre më tej me genocidin e viteve 1944-45.



·        Cili është mesazhi i këtij libri dhe përse e përkthyet në gjuhën angleze?

Ky libër ka për qëllim të tregojë mohimin e të drejtave themelore të njeriut ndaj të cilave u gjend vazhdimisht popullsia shqiptare e krahinës së Çamërisë. Përkthimi i këtij libri në anglisht synon të arrijë një publik më të gjerë, pra të huaj, pasi mendoj se duhet të rritet sensibilizimi për Çështjen Çame dhe në nivel ndërkombëtar.



·        Cilat janë masakrat më të mëdha që janë kryer ndaj komunitetit çam?

Fatkeqësisht, jetesa e popullsisë Shqiptare në krahinën e Çamërisë ka qenë vazhdimisht e shoqëruar nga masakrat e herëpashershme drejtuar kësaj popullsie që me krijimin e shtetit grek, e më herët se kaq, me qëllim për t’i terrorizuar ata e për t’ua bërë jetesen të pamundur, në mënyrë që ata t’i linin territoret e tyre ose vullnetarisht, për shkak të rrethanave ose forcërisht, gjithashtu dhe me ndikime të tjera. Masakra të ndryshme janë kryer ndaj kësaj popullsie si para aneksimit të krahinës së Çamërisë nga shteti Grek, ashtu dhe pas tij, por do doja të ndalesha në tre masakrat e fundit që iu bënë kësaj popullsie, siç është masakra e Paramithisë me 27 Qershor 1944, masakra në Filat, Margëlliç, Pargë etj në Shtator të vitit 1944, dhe gjithashtu masakra e Filatit dhe rrethinat e tij në Mars të vitit 1945. Masakra e fundit iu drejtua asaj pjese të popullsisë shqiptare të Çamërisë të cilët pas shpërnguljes disa mujore drejt Shqipërisë ishin kthyer përsëri në shtëpitë e tyre në Çamëri. Ky ishte një mesazh i qartë për popullsinë shqiptare të Çamërisë për të mos u kthyer më në trojet e veta, pasi kjo masakër përveç vëmendjes që pati në postën diplomatike të kohës, nuk u dënua më tej, ashtu si dhe masakrat e tjera, dhe çamëve nuk iu dha asnjë ndihmë konkrete për rikthim në trojet e veta.

----------


## EDLIN

KËTA KRALËT EUROPIAN


Këta kralët evropian
në male përmbi Sajadhë
vunë një nishan të bardhë
për ta dhezur shamatanë.

Çamëria me junanë
dhe Kosovën e lanë me serbian.
Ti pse klan moj Çamëri
Ç’të mos klaj moj Shqipëri

Gjithë huduti i Çamërisë
mbeti resto Greqisë.
Shqipëri tre vilajete

Në mes kraleve mbete
Shqipëri t’paça fal
Të kam nënë më ke djalë.

Këngë popullore çame,viti1913

----------

Maqellarjot (31-10-2016)

----------


## Llapi

*
Çamëria shpallë pavarësinë dhe formon qeverinë*
 21:52 / 29.10.2016
Nesër në Hagë, Kuvendi i Çamërisë do ta shpallë Pavarësinë dhe do ta formojë Qeverinë me të gjithë resorët, përfshirë edhe atë të Mbrojtjes.

Sipas kryetarit të Shoqatës Çamëria, Festim Lato, nesër do të formohet edhe Forca Mbrojtëse e shtetit çam.



Sipas tij, kjo po bëhet me përkrahje ndërkombëtare.

Lajmin e kanë konfirmuar gazetarë të RTK-së, të cilët janë në vendin e ngjarjes.

----------

shitesi (29-10-2016)

----------


## shitesi

Nuk hapet linku

----------


## Llapi

*Flet përfaqësuesi i Çamërisë: Ja kush na tha që ta Shpallim Pavarësinë dhe ta formojmë Qeverinë*

29/10/2016

CAMET NE TUBIM - Kryetari i PDIU Shpetim Idrizi, duke folur ne nje tubim paqesor prane Piramides, te organizuar nga Shoqata Cameria, gjate vizites se Presidentit grek, Karolos Papoulias, ne Tirane.

Këshilli gjithëpërfshirës i popullit çam dhe arvanitas, nesër do ta shpallë mëvetësinë e Çamërisë dhe do ti zgjedh institucionet udhëheqëse që do ta çojnë përpara çështjen çame, deri në përmbushjen e objektivave politike kombëtare të popullit të Çamërisë.

Sipas kryetarit të Shoqatës Çamëria, Festim Lato, nesër do të formohet edhe Forca Mbrojtëse e shtetit çam.

Nesër në Hagë, të gjithë shqiptarët, Kuvendi gjithëpërfshirës, do ta formojmë Qeverinë e Çamërisë. Kjo Qeveri, do të përfaqësojë popullin çam, për të drejtat edhe në konventat ndërkombëtare. Çamëria, së shpejti do ta ketë shtetin e vet, institucionet e veta, do të ketë të gjitha organizatat ndërkombëtare që i takojnë një shteti. Është e pashmangshme, është e paevitueshme. D.m.th është një gjë që është e vendosur, ka thënë ai për Radio-Kosovën.

Lata, thotë se Çamëria do ta ketë historinë e njëjtë sikur të Kosovës, derisa thekson se shpallja e nesërme e Pavarësisë së Çamërisë dhe formimi i Qeverisë, ka mbështetjen ndërkombëtare.

Po, nga OKB-ja, Gjykata Ndërkombëtare e Hagës, nga Parlamenti Evropian, nga të gjitha institucionet ndërkombëtare. Shteti i Çamërisë është 17 mijë km katrorë, që gjendet në Çamërinë e sotme që nga, do të themi nga  Qafë-bota e kufirit sot shqiptaro  shqiptarë, nuk e quaj shqiptaro  grek, e deri në hartat Prevezë e deri në Janinë , duke përfshirë dhe pjesën e detit që ka Çamëria me ishullin e saj Korfuzin. Nesër totalisht, ajo që ka qenë ëndërr nesër do të bëhet realitet, ka thënë Festim Lato, kryetar i Shoqatës  Çamëria.

Nga nesër, qyteti i Hagës, në Holandë, do të jetë Kaçaniku i Kosovës. Kështu paralajmëron kryetari i Shoqatës Demokrate Çamëria, me seli në Holandë, i cili paralajmëron se nesër çamët do ta shpallin mëvetësinë dhe do ta emërojnë Qeverinë e Çamërisë. Sipas Latos, emërimi i Qeverisë, nesër do të bëhet nga qindra delegatë të të gjitha trojeve shqiptare.  /RTK/

----------


## Llapi



----------


## Llapi

*
Mbani në mend, Evropë, OKB, histori

QE SOT E PAVARUR MOTËR JONA, ÇAMËRI!*
....
as se shemben patat Romën,
as se shleu goma helene Dodonën!
...
as se turqizoi Anadolli Ilirinë
as se gllabëroi Lazari Dardaninë!
...
as se shkinizoi Shën Sava Kosovën
as se kollofiti Cari Rus Evropën...
...
as se gufati në deti Heleni Çamërinë
sot u zgjua nga varri trimëresha Bubulinë!
...
në ballë të Pavarësisë, Bubulina arbëreshë
me flamur të Kastriotit, me të Lezhës Besë:
...
"sot, po ndahesh nga djalli, e shtypura Çamëri
gjuhë e djep e gjak të Atdheut i ke: Shqipëri!"
...
Urojnë: Kosovë, Hashani, Iliridë, Zot e fe
qe sot Çamëria një gjuhë një abetare një Atdhe!
...
Sot bashkohen qielli me tokën, djepa, histori...
Qe sot e pavarur, je Motër Jona, Çamëri!
....
fundmuaji tetor 2016, Kosovë

Riza Greiçevci

----------


## Llapi

*Çameria shpallet e pavarur në Hagë, përkrahet në Kosovë*
Më: 29 tetor 2016 Në ora: 22:36
*
Këtë vendim e kanë përkrahur degët e shoqatës Çameria, në Shqipëri dhe Kosovë
Deklarata lexohet në Vlorë, Deçan dhe Komoran*

(E plotësuar) - Çameria është shpallur e pavarur nga Këshilli gjithëpërfshirës i popullit çam dhe arvanitas në Hagë të Holandës. Këtë vendim e kanë përkrahur degët e shoqatës Çameria, në Shqipëri dhe Kosovës.

Degët e Shqipërisë janë mbledhur në Vlorë, kurse degët e Kosovës, si dhe përfaqësuesit nga Mali i Zi, Maqedonia dhe Lugina e Preshevës, janë mbledhur në fshatin Komoran të Drenasit. Derisa, në Holandë është shpallur vendimi për mvetësin e Çamërisë, si dhe krijimi i një qeverie në egzil, degët e shoqatës në Shqipëri dhe Kosovë, kanë përkrahur këtë vendim me ngritje dore.

Kurse, sekretari Mustaf Haziri, tha se çështja e Çamërisë ka qenë një plagë e rëndë për shqiptarët për më shumë se një shekull. Ai tha se gjenocidi që ka bërë shteti grek ndaj popullsisë çame duhet të ndiqet  edhe nga shteti i shqiptar. 

Haziri: Çamëria, plagë e rënd për rreth një shekull

Jemi mbledhur sot për një çështje shumë të rëndësishëm e cila ka qenë plagë e rënd e historisë së popullit shqiptarë më shumë se një shekull. Shqiptarët po hyn në një fenomen të ri në Ballkan... Çështja çame është një çështje e mbarë kombëtare shqiptare, prandaj gjenocidi që shteti grek ka bërë ndaj popullsisë civile çame duhet të ndiqet edhe nga shteti shqiptar duke luajtur rolin e iniciuesit dhe të avokatit në Hagë, Bruksel, në Bashkimin Evropian, në .. Gjermani, si dhe në departamentin Amerikan, tha Haziri.

Kurse, kryetari i degës së shoqatës Çameria, në Kosovë, Nexhmi Muçiqi, tha se shumica e shqiptarëve nuk lakmojnë në tendera e për karriga, pasi që qëllimi i tyre kryesor është bashkimi i të gjitha trojeve shqiptare.

Ai kërkoi nga Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës dhe Bashkimit Evropian që ti mbështesin drejt rrugës për bashkim kombëtar.

Muçiqi: Kjo shpallje që po bëhet në Holandë është historike

Ne si shoqatë Çamëria në Kosovë dhe të gjithë ju përfaqësues jemi mbledhur për ta përkrahur këtë nismë dhe unë jam i bindur që kjo nisëm dhe kjo shpallje që po bëhet në Holandë është historike. Pra, pa humbur kohë ju lus dhe ju ftojë që me anë të aklamacionit të deklarohemi a jemi pro apo kundër. Urime, ta gëzojmë, tha Muçiqi.

Ndryshe, sipas kryetarit të Shoqatës Çamëria, Festim Lato, do të formohet edhe Forca Mbrojtëse e shtetit çam.

Në Hagë, të gjithë shqiptarët, Kuvendi gjithëpërfshirës, do ta formojmë Qeverinë e Çamërisë. Kjo Qeveri, do të përfaqësojë popullin çam, për të drejtat edhe në konventat ndërkombëtare. Çamëria, së shpejti do ta ketë shtetin e vet, institucionet e veta, do të ketë të gjitha organizatat ndërkombëtare që i takojnë një shteti. Është e pashmangshme, është e paevitueshme. D.m.th është një gjë që është e vendosur, ka thënë ai.

Shpallja e Pavarësisë së Çamërisë, deklarata lexohet në Vlorë, Deçan dhe Komoran

Shpallja e pavarësisë po ndodh nga Këshilli gjithëpërfshirës i popullit çam dhe arvanitas. Në Kosovë, po marrin pjesë përfaqësues nga Mali i Zi, Maqedonia, lugina e Preshevës dhe të gjithë përfaqësuesit e shoqatës Çamëria, nëpër komunat e Kosovës.

Shpallja e Pavarësisë së Çamërisë ndodh sot, deklarata lexohet në Vlorë, Deçan dhe Komoran

Shpallja e pavarësisë së Çamërisë pritet të shpallet në ora 14:00. Për këtë arsye, në Deçan janë mbledhur anëtarë të Ballit Kombëtarë të Kosovës.

Deklarata e shpalljes së pavarësisë do të lexohet në të njëjtën kohë edhe në këtë takim.

Në takim po marrin pjesë kryetari Selmon Berisha, nënkryetari Hasan Sala dhe bashkëpunëtorë tjerë të Ballit Kombëtarë.

Shpallja e Pavarësisë së Çamërisë ndodh në ora 14:00

Shpallja e mëvetësisë së Çamërisë do të ndodh sot në ora 14:00 në Holandë. Ajo do ta ketë miratimin edhe nga Shqipëria, Kosova, Mali i Zi, Maqedonia, dhe lugina e Preshevës.

Sipas kryetarit të Shoqatës Çamëria, Festim Lato, sot do ti zgjedhin institucionet udhëheqëse që do ta çojnë përpara çështjen çame, deri në përmbushjen e objektivave politike kombëtare të popullit të Çamërisë, si dhe do të formohet edhe Forca Mbrojtëse e shtetit çam.

Degët e Shqipërisë do të mblidhen në Vlorë, kurse, degët nga të gjitha komunat e Kosovës, si dhe përfaqësuesit e Malit të Zi, Preshevës, Bujanovcit, Metvegjës, do të mblidhen në fshatin Komoran të Drenasit, ku bashkë me ata në Holandë, e Vlorë, me ngritje dore do ta shpallin pavarësinë e Çamërisë.

Kryetarit të Shoqatës Çamëria, Festim Lato Lata, thotë se Çamëria do ta ketë historinë e njëjtë sikur të Kosovës, derisa thekson se shpallja e sotme e Pavarësisë së Çamërisë dhe formimi i Qeverisë, ka mbështetjen ndërkombëtare.

Po, nga OKB-ja, Gjykata Ndërkombëtare e Hagës, nga Parlamenti Evropian, nga të gjitha institucionet ndërkombëtare. Shteti i Çamërisë është 17 mijë km katrorë, që gjendet në Çamërinë e sotme që nga, do të themi nga  Qafë-bota e kufirit sot shqiptaro  shqiptarë, nuk e quaj shqiptaro  grek, e deri në hartat Prevezë e deri në Janinë , duke përfshirë dhe pjesën e detit që ka Çamëria me ishullin e saj Korfuzin. Sot totalisht, ajo që ka qenë ëndërr sot do të bëhet realitet, ka thënë Festim Lato, kryetar i Shoqatës  Çamëria.

Ai paralajmëron se sot çamët do ta shpallin mëvetësinë dhe do ta emërojnë Qeverinë e Çamërisë. Sipas Latos, emërimi i Qeverisë, sot do të bëhet nga qindra delegatë të të gjitha trojeve shqiptare.

Po ua sjellim edhe një letër informuese e cila iu ka shpërndarë të gjitha degëve ditë më parë, ku njoftohet për mbledhjen e Kuvendit Gjithëpërfshirës çam, i cili sot shpallë pavarësinë e Çamerisë.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Budallenjte kane marre peng politiken e jashtme shqiptare. Ju kosovaret e moret pavaresine me gjak dhe lufte. Keta tipat qe shpallin pavaresi te Camerise a kane deshire te luftojne dhe te vriten per tokat ku vete nuk jetojne? Nese nuk kane te tilla deshira, le ta lejne Shqiperine rehat. Nese camet nuk luftojne dot, te zgjidhet ceshtja ne gjykatat nderkombetare dhe te perjashtohen nga parlamenti shqiptar partite mashtruese qe premtojne qiqra ne hell... Ose lufte, ose drejtesi nderkombetare.... Zgjidhje tjeter nuk ka. Kush e do Camerine, le te shkoje te vritet.... Shqiperine lereni rehat!!!

----------


## shitesi

Ca po thu o plak.Po e ben si ai qe i thane ka rene zjarr ne qytet -larg nga lagja ime tha,ka ra dhe ne lagje -larg nga shpia ime tha,ka ra te shpia-larg nga byta ime tha.

----------

